# Free TV streaming sites that'll work on an IPad



## lucozade (2 Apr 2013)

Hi there,

I just got an IPad and am wondering does anyone have any sites which are free  which will work with an Ipad?...  I was looking at Dexter on my PC.


----------



## dub_nerd (3 Apr 2013)

aertv.ie


----------



## Boyd (3 Apr 2013)

Various apps can be downloaded as well e.g. RTE Player, FilmOnTv, SkyGo (needs someone with a live sky package) etc.


----------



## gianni (3 Apr 2013)

I find that if I google "Breaking Bad free online stream" I'll get several options that fit the bill. Make sure you've good virus protection software as there are some bogey sites out there too!


----------



## Leo (3 Apr 2013)

Reminder: Please limit this discussion to the legal options.


----------



## lucozade (3 Apr 2013)

Oh it was only legal options that I wanted


----------

